

Pastebin, Dailymotion, GitHub Blocked After DoT Order in India - shankysingh
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Pastebin-Dailymotion-Github-blocked-after-DoT-order-Report/articleshow/45701713.cms

======
johnloeber
Why? I can't think of any reason that makes banning these products a rational
move. Do they want code snippets from Indian developers to be hosted by an
Indian firm? This is just bizarre.

Why would they ban Dailymotion, Imgur and Vimeo? Lewd Content?

------
kumarharsh
There is a way to get around it.

Use the OpenDNS IPs: 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220 for your DNS.

Look here at how to configure your computer for the new DNS:
[https://support.opendns.com/forums/21618384](https://support.opendns.com/forums/21618384)

------
paralelogram
[https://twitter.com/buzzindelhi/status/550225247455035392](https://twitter.com/buzzindelhi/status/550225247455035392)

------
z3phyr
What must be the reason to block Github?

------
higherpurpose
It seems that after a government deploys mass surveillance, mass censorship
comes "natural" after that, probably because they start finding out what their
citizens are really doing, and they don't like it. So they want to "fix it" by
controlling what they can watch or do. They just can't help themselves.

We need more decentralized surveillance and censorship-resistant systems. It
seems to be the only way to stop this. "Democracies" don't seem enough to stop
this at the political level these days. It's just too easy for the governments
or parliaments to pass orders or laws such as these, and it's much harder to
mass mobilize against each one of them.

